# !! Angebot Angebot !! Cormoran 2 MAN Ruck Zuck Zelt !! Angebot Angebot !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (16. Juli 2011)

*www.mein-angelshop24.de
*

*
*

*Cormoran 2-Mann Ruck Zuck Zelt mit Überwurf*





*
*​​*Sehr einfach aufzustellendes 2-Mann Ruck-Zuck-Zelt mit Überwurf.*​​*Der Zeltboden kann herausgenommen werden.*​​*Lieferung komplett mit Abspannseilen und Heringen.*​​*Wassersäule: 2500 mm*​​*Farbe: dunkelgrün*​​*Größe: 250 x 250 x 140 cm*​​*Material: 210D Polyester PU beschichtet*​​*nur 119,95€*​​hier klicken...​​http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/outdoor/zelte/cormoran-2-mann-ruck-zuck-zelt-mit-ueberwurf.html​​


----------

